# 24 eggs, 15 embryos but only 3 good ones survived to day 3, is there any hope?



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi ladies 

I'm looking for hope and inspiration so please share any success stories.

My new doctor totally changed my protocol this cycle which I didn't want to so as I always respond well but she wanted to mix it up and try and get more eggs in the hope we could PGD.  

I had 25 eggs but they were a real mix, my follicles were between between 26 - 8mm, lots were immature or over ripe I guess.
Only 15 fertilised by icsi but by day 2 most had arrested and now we only have 3 good ones and 2 not good, they think won't be good enough to freeze. I'm so upset I can't help feel like my doctor compromised quantity for quality and so all my embryos will be poor quality. On top of that they can't do PGD so I feel like it's a huge gamble after my previous miscarriages .  

Anyone else had something similar happen but still get a bfp?  Please share.
Thanks for any replies or inspiration


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If there are embryos, there is hope.    I've not had a similar experience, as the most eggs I've ever produced on a cycle is four, but it really does only take one.

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that Ikle. I can imagine how you feel. First you are over the moon to have that many eggs and than only 3 embryos left. However I was in the same situation in my previous cycle and I got pregnant. We  had lots of eggs but only 3 embryos - 2 were put in and one in the freezer and I got my lovely dd. It only takes one good embryo and those three are little fighters. Trust me.

Good luck

Xxx


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks crazyhorse and sashaj that's cheered me up, I keep thinking don't be ungrateful 3 is better than none but it's hard not to go loopy on all these hormones on this roller coaster of a journey.

lovely to hear it worked for both of you, I'll keep my positive head in and root for these last little fighters xxx


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

hello iklefeet,

just wanted to say good luck to you. there is a good chance that one of your three is a good one.  

will you be trying for day 5?

big hugs


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Yoyobella 

Thanks for the encouragement, my transfer is tomorrow and we will be at 5 days but I'm not sure how my last little 3 are doing, will find or tomorrow if all 3 made it and think they are planning in putting all 3 in.

fingers and toes crossed for a healthy sticky bean    

x


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a good sign that they are taking them to day 5. They must look really good. Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it went.  I have everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya just a bit of hope for you, at age 40 I had 17 collected of which 10 fertilised, all were frozen at day 3 in 2 straws of 5 embryos . First batch was thawed in Sept '12 for my FET, 4 survived thaw to be put back and amazingly one stuck and split into id twin boys   I still have a straw of 5 left for future FET x


----------



## manhattangirl (Mar 16, 2014)

All you need is one good one!


----------

